# Bridleways around Chippenham



## kazyb (22 March 2013)

Hi,
Just moved my boy to nearer my home in Chippenham. Just wondering if anyone knows any bridleways close to me. I am close to Allington and Biddestone. 
Thanks for any help


----------



## Cahill (22 March 2013)

hope this works....you have to fiddle around with the site and it takes ages to load and sometimes doesn't load at all.(remember to check the bridleway box,i tick them all)

http://www.wiltshire.gov.uk/communityandliving/rightsofway/publicrightsofwaymapping.htm


----------



## kazyb (22 March 2013)

That's great, thank you for getting back to me.


----------



## Meandtheboys (22 March 2013)

Hi........I don't live nr Chippenham but I always use Streetmap to locate tracks, byways, bridleways ( The Map Key just below the actual map is helpful if you are not sure what is what!! )

http://www.streetmap.co.uk/map.srf?X=386500&Y=173500&A=Y&Z=120


----------



## kazyb (23 March 2013)

That's brilliant. Can now see loads around here. Can't wait to get started


----------

